
I'm not John Oliver, but my startup will be paying $1000 of someone's debt - sarahnadav
https://www.civilizeit.com/julyfourth
======
smt88
I think this promotion is a weak piggyback on top of John Oliver, but it got
me to read about your company.

I _love_ the concept and would be much happier to upvote the company itself
than this promotion. I hope you're very successful!

Edit: I also see now that you posted the "sexual misconduct" article (which I
tried to vouch for after people killed it) and that you generally advocate for
women here. That's also wonderful, and I'm sure it's not fun to have so much
vitriol sent your way. I do believe it's worth it for the people who come
after you and completely support the effort.

~~~
sarahnadav
OK- the tagline WAS click baity, but we've been planning it for weeks. It just
happened that John Oliver did his thing last week

We also just did a Memorial day campaign for members of the military (you can
see the page on our site)

------
sarahnadav
Also- just FYI, John Oliver was paying off expired medical debt which was
actually very useless and one of the most annoying media exploits of the
defaulted debt industry I have ever seen. He didn't actually help anyone.

Plus he was copying Occupy Wallstreet that paid of 35 mil of actual medical
debt for people and forgave it without giving them any credit.

#justsayin

~~~
touristtam
oh you mean this? [http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jun/06/john-
oliver-m...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jun/06/john-oliver-
medical-debt-forgiveness-last-week-tonight)

Just ping JO through twitter to ask for an acknowledgement on his next show?

~~~
sarahnadav
Funny you say that. I thought it was weird that he didn't mention it because
I've been in the industry for years.

But apparently, he left them out on purpose so as not to be associated with
Occupiers (according to them) [http://blog.debtcollective.org/whos-afraid-of-
occupy-hbos-jo...](http://blog.debtcollective.org/whos-afraid-of-occupy-hbos-
john-oliver-erases-debt-resistance/)

~~~
smt88
> _he left them out on purpose so as not to be associated with Occupiers_

That was probably a good idea. Some people (including some liberals) would
close their ears as soon as they heard about any association with Occupy.

~~~
sarahnadav
If I were him, I would have put it in at the end, but I would have included
what they did even if he didn't say he worked WITH them.

What they did was very important- and as an economist I would say that they
deserve to be included in the history of dealing with this massive debt
problem

------
sarahnadav
Just FYI- this has been part of our marketing plan for weeks- the John Oliver
thing is just a coincidence.

------
minimaxir
* A contest with a forced signup

~~~
sarahnadav
Yes, you enter by signing up to the free service, which then takes you to a
page informs you of your legal rights to protect against harrassment and
fraudulent debt, and gives you a bunch of useful resources.

If people are in debt, we want to give them more than just money.

